# Stupid Question about beach Fishing



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

I go to the Destin area every year for the past 5 years for 1 week. I have always wanted to fish but never get the chance to, actually i have the chance but just haven't. 

One of the reasons that i haven't is due to all of the people on the beach. I have stayed at the Hilton Resort just East of the Outlet Mall every year but one in which I stayed at some resort just West of that same Mall. When i look down the beach there are hundreds if not thousands of people and I just don't feel comfortable throwing a hook in the water with some many people. Here is the Texas area we are allowed to drive onto most beaches and we just set up, and i often try and find the least crowded areas. 

When i look at all of the pictures of everyone fishing i don't see anyone on the beach other than the person fishing. Where do you guys go? This year i would really like to fish when i am there.


----------



## Ken82 (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm not familiar with Destin proper. I'm in Pensacola and here we often go to Gulf Islands National Seashore in Ft Pickens or Johnson's beach. That would be a haul from Destin just to fish but there's a stretch of beach between Navarre and Pensacola that would be closer and less crowded. Get there early or fish at night. There's nothing like catching bull reds all night while you lounge under the stars by the Gulf. There are less public beaches. I use google maps sattelite images to find places off the path sometimes. Good luck this year.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Try real early AM hours before the crowds get there. You could try the sound-side too.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

gulf islands between navarre and pensacola is lousy place to fish....never any fish and wayy difficult to get any type of spot. the absolute best areas are around FWB and Destin..you just have to go early and late as said to avoid the crowds. of course the jetties at Destin pass are always there. there is nothing farther west of FWB but dead water and no fish. You are where you need to be, just keep pluggin


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to the pier. You'll have a better experience. 

*Okaloosa Island Fishing Pier. 
*

*Okaloosa Island Fishing Pier is located directly on the Boardwalk, behind Anglers Restaurant. 
*

*1030 Miracle Strip Parkway SE, Fort Walton Beach, Florida*

*It's a 1262-foot fishing pier*

*For cost information, please call 850.244.1023.*


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Go to Henderson Beach


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

if you stay at the Hilton. walk down to the east. topsl hill preserve is your best bet. just past jerry jones's house. and Henderson.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I shark fish from the beach, so my season of day fishing is pretty much over. Early is your best bet if you want to day fish once the tourist season starts. there are still plenty of fish in the surf at night, you just have to alter your tactics a bit.


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok so it looks like i need to bring a rod and just go early unless i want to simply fish the piers. I love beach fishing but again the crowds get really bad in that area. is there anywhere to fish in the Pensacola area? i would like to try that area if it holds fish.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

alwaysinshorts said:


> Ok so it looks like i need to bring a rod and just go early unless i want to simply fish the piers. I love beach fishing but again the crowds get really bad in that area. is there anywhere to fish in the Pensacola area? i would like to try that area if it holds fish.


Anywhere towards ft Pickens on the Gulf Islands National Seashore is good, and considerably less crowded that destin.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

If you want to fish just drive a few miles and park at one of the many lots.
Then walk a little bit and you can get away from people. If youre staying at the Hilton there are going to be people out there. I would much rather stay in a condo or house for a week myself. You can cook your fish and relax and find a condo away from all the hordes of people. That is my idea of a vacation, not spending time around thousands of people on the beach.
Hotel rooms are cramped and you cant even cook in most of them and they cost an arm and a leg. We used to stay at hotels on
vacation but never again. You can get a much better deal if you stay in a condo or house for a week or two.



alwaysinshorts said:


> I go to the Destin area every year for the past 5 years for 1 week. I have always wanted to fish but never get the chance to, actually i have the chance but just haven't.
> 
> One of the reasons that i haven't is due to all of the people on the beach. I have stayed at the Hilton Resort just East of the Outlet Mall every year but one in which I stayed at some resort just West of that same Mall. When i look down the beach there are hundreds if not thousands of people and I just don't feel comfortable throwing a hook in the water with some many people. Here is the Texas area we are allowed to drive onto most beaches and we just set up, and i often try and find the least crowded areas.
> 
> When i look at all of the pictures of everyone fishing i don't see anyone on the beach other than the person fishing. Where do you guys go? This year i would really like to fish when i am there.


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

hugehail said:


> If you want to fish just drive a few miles and park at one of the many lots.
> Then walk a little bit and you can get away from people. If youre staying at the Hilton there are going to be people out there. I would much rather stay in a condo or house for a week myself. You can cook your fish and relax and find a condo away from all the hordes of people. That is my idea of a vacation, not spending time around thousands of people on the beach.
> Hotel rooms are cramped and you cant even cook in most of them and they cost an arm and a leg. We used to stay at hotels on
> vacation but never again. You can get a much better deal if you stay in a condo or house for a week or two.


I agree with you however it is more of the work and a vacation trip. So i have to be at that resort unfortunately.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

hilton is a great place. food is second to none. if that is where you are staying go see martin aka "marv garv" tell him Gily sent you, he will send you in the right direction. he is head of conference services and knows a great deal about that area.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

If you are setup by sunrise the only people on the beach are fishermen and your beach walkers and joggers. By mid morning it’s an ant bed. A less touristy beach during a weekday is bliss.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Henderson beach state park, topsail state park, drive down to Grayton beach you will enjoy it, state parks on either side of it with no people also, otherwise drive down and fish the stretch of beach between Fwb and navarre. All Air Force property. As for fishing at the Hilton. Be fishing at 0600 before everyone wakes up. It’s the best time to surf fish anyhow. No reason to let the people discourage you, plenty of places to get away from the crowds.


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah i think getting up early and fishing is the key if i want to fish close to where i am staying. 

if i want to fish at other times it looks like fishing at Henderson, Topsail, Grayton or the piers is my other options. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Fish early and don't worry about swimmers. If you're there first and someone gets themselves hooked on your line just reel like hell. You'll never have more fun!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Diggety said:


> Fish early and don't worry about swimmers. If you're there first and someone gets themselves hooked on your line just reel like hell. You'll never have more fun!


:001_tongue:

Yeah, we had a fat redheaded woman attack us last year at Pickens. We'd been fishing since daybreak, and about 10AM she showed up with her kids. She flopped down just west of us, and soon came walking over to complain that we had no business there fishing on a beach. My buddy asked her to 'go away'. She was looking for an argument (I know; duh!).


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

Just have your line in the water at first light and be back to the condo before the beach gets crowded and still in time to take your wife to breakfast. Easy. You'll have 2 solid hours or more


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm a week at a timer from Arkansas. The key is getting there before anyone else does. Get out about 30 minutes before daybreak. I would get a med. Action 7-8' rod with a 3000 sized reel with 10-15# braid. Get some spoons and plugs and a few soft plastics. Being mobile and early will make fof success. Since you're in a hotel I'll assume you are catch and release, so there's no need for anything but tackle and a bottle or two of water. I've done well in the surf after dark too. There's not many people in the water at night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysinshorts (Jul 24, 2013)

johnf said:


> I'm a week at a timer from Arkansas. The key is getting there before anyone else does. Get out about 30 minutes before daybreak. I would get a med. Action 7-8' rod with a 3000 sized reel with 10-15# braid. Get some spoons and plugs and a few soft plastics. Being mobile and early will make fof success. Since you're in a hotel I'll assume you are catch and release, so there's no need for anything but tackle and a bottle or two of water. I've done well in the surf after dark too. There's not many people in the water at night.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah that is a great idea. I will hit it early and late. But most of the time I see lots of people on the beach late afternoon. But I will try it


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

When I say late I mean after dark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

